# Water recycling/reusing filter systems. Think space station.



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

What are those systems called on the space station or space shuttle if they have it on the space shuttle?

I recently saw the show The Colony on discovery (downloaded all the episodes so I know the ending already) and while some survival forums say it's just the surface for the masses and that in a real situation those guys would not had made it to show #4 I liked that ozonator and filter setup they made there.

Now I'm wondering about the space station thing on how to filter out water using household items for water used for say boiling veggies and such. No I don't plan on filtering out lavatory water at all but it has been an interest of mine to return some cleaner water like boiling foods and such or rinsing hands. Tho filtering shower/bath/laundry water would be good as well whent he temps are warm to feed that water out into the gardens.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> What are those systems called on the space station or space shuttle if they have it on the space shuttle?
> 
> I recently saw the show The Colony on discovery (downloaded all the episodes so I know the ending already) and while some survival forums say it's just the surface for the masses and that in a real situation those guys would not had made it to show #4 I liked that ozonator and filter setup they made there.
> 
> Now I'm wondering about the space station thing on how to filter out water using household items for water used for say boiling veggies and such. No I don't plan on filtering out lavatory water at all but it has been an interest of mine to return some cleaner water like boiling foods and such or rinsing hands. Tho filtering shower/bath/laundry water would be good as well whent he temps are warm to feed that water out into the gardens.


Sounds like you want a powerful booster pump and a high capacity R/O system.


----------



## tebore (Jan 3, 2010)

I remember reading a while ago that some of the water they use in space is made from pure hydrogen and oxygen in addition to a water supply. If they really needed to I remember that instead of filters they would run a charge through the water after larger particles are removed to get it back to just hydrogen and oxygen and again recombine when needed. 

Remember in space electricity is basically free thanks to the array of solar cells and no atmosphere to block the sun.


----------

